# .223



## wyominghuntfish (Mar 13, 2008)

What is a good, somewhat cheap .223? good for the money, not super expensive though. I would get about anything, I would probably get a bolt, but any would work.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Remington Model 700 synthetic bolt action

~ $550 new

http://www.gunsamerica.com/976513667/Gu ... 223_Ne.htm

hope this helps.

Ryan


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Fallguy has good things to say about his Weatherby Vanguard - which is very affordable as far as bolt guns go. At least give them a look before you buy. :2cents:


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

I would go with a AR-15 they are accurate and you can do anything you want with them!


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

If you are wanting to go around 300, you could get a Stevens or a Savage, and Savage have that accu-trigger that is kick ***, but you know good and well I'll stick by my Rugers though. Come out to the house one of these days and I'll let you shoot my Rugers and see what you think. If you like em' you can go to a gunshow and pick up a used one for 300 if you really try


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

there is always the single shots like the new england singles for around 200 or the bolt guns you can get the stevens 200 or a few others like the howa 1500 for under 400 all day long those two being closer to the 300 range than the 400


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Large munsterlander1 said:


> I would go with a AR-15 they are accurate and you can do anything you want with them!


ahem

How much is an AR? Aren't they starting around $1300?

Is that considered cheap?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Here's a better link for a gun that is exactly what you are looking for.. if you would consider going with a .243 caliber... although it is a bit bigger, it is cheaper and for coyote hunting, you won't have too much difference in pelt damage if you use lighter loads.

http://www.remington.com/products/firea ... el_770.asp


----------



## wyominghuntfish (Mar 13, 2008)

would a new england be good?


----------



## wyominghuntfish (Mar 13, 2008)

I think I might have found a used 22-250 from a friend. Ruger. Have not seen it yet, dont know haw much it is, but dad sayed that it is really nice, probably pretty high dollar for a used one,


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

u can purchase a olympic arms ar15 starting around 650 dollars called the plinker plus and dpms also sells one for around 700 also


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

If cash is an issue look at the Stevens 200 model and the Weatherby Vanguards. Both are nice rifles (stocks are nothing to write home about) and owners rarely have anything bad to say about them. They are both different feeling guns so handle them in the stores. IMO I don't think you could go wrong with either.


----------



## wyominghuntfish (Mar 13, 2008)

ow I know that I could get either a WW2 .30 or a M1 Garand(30-06) for really cheap, from grandpa


----------



## Aaron D (Aug 11, 2008)

i have a stevens 200 in 243 and its a great rifle. brand new with scope was $270. got a trigger job for $20 and now i love that gun. just my :2cents:


----------



## wyominghuntfish (Mar 13, 2008)

ok, I ended up getting a Remington model 700 243 for 500. awesome deal, burris 3x-9x scope, sling, and 7 boxes of ammo. might get pics later. I was now wondering if anyone knew where to get a somewhat cheap camo stock for them?


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

stevens 200 or a weatherby vanguard are good


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

weatherby is having a huge sale. I think its

http://www.399weatherby.com/

I shot a friend's .22-250 and its a sweet little gun.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Cant go wrong with the Rem 700. As far as a cheap camo stock for it, you can get that right out of a few cans of spray paint. Just go to fleet farm or scheels or online and you cant buy the stuff for maybe 5-7 dollars a can and paint it your self.

The painting instructions were posted on this forum somewhere if you look for it but with paint, stencils and all you might have 40.00 wrapped up in it.

Just my .02

Jaybic


----------

